# Pitbull puppy very low energy



## jcalleyfl (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi everyone I have a pitbull pup he is 4 months old and im starting to wonder if something is wrong with him. He is very lazy he will play for maybe 5 minutes or so and then wants to lay down he is eating some but i have had a pitbull before and never had this happen.I like the fact that he is mello but just getting concerned Anyone else have this problem with there pit. My other pitbull would want to play all the time so any help would be grateful any suggestions Thank You Jay


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*need more info*

Did you just get this pup? i know when i brought my boy home he wass home sick for a week or so. Also, are his stools solid ? what kinda food are you feeding him? how many times a day ? Do you know how much the pup weighs?


----------



## jcalleyfl (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Cain i just got him a week ago i am giving him vitamins and walking him alot he is on Beneful dog food not the greatest but times r tough right now.Stools are solid as well
he weighs 26 pounds. and eats 3 times a day Thanks for all your help Jay


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

It might be that he is just adjusting to the new environment..... But I always say when I feel something might be wrong is "Best bet, see the vet..."


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Probably just stressed from changes, but always consult a vet for any concerns you may see. I've seen lazy pups that adjust and become more livey after a week or two. I've also seen some couch potatoes. Atleast he's eating.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol jake was the same way until he was about 5 months, now he is a ball of energy.. lol enjoy the mellowness as long as you can!!lol


----------



## porsche (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a 4 month puppy pit/boxer mixed I just got him 4 days ago and he is the same way all he do is sleep he want come to me when I call him and he seems to be scared of any sudden movement.. idk why mabey because he still a baby but I sure hope he grows out of it I recently got him to walk outside and. Walk down the stairs but he never walks up the stairs dont understand ????


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

porsche said:


> I have a 4 month puppy pit/boxer mixed I just got him 4 days ago and he is the same way all he do is sleep he want come to me when I call him and he seems to be scared of any sudden movement.. idk why mabey because he still a baby but I sure hope he grows out of it I recently got him to walk outside and. Walk down the stairs but he never walks up the stairs dont understand ????


Might be better to start your own thread, this one is old. Same answers as above. Dogs do not act themselves for the first few weeks when they are adjusting. Was he with his litter up until you got him? Probably just misses his old home. Just give love and attention and I'm sure he will open up. (Assuming, since you just got him, you have already been to the vet to have him checked out so nothing is wrong medically) as far as the stairs he has probably been carried up and down or maybe has never encountered them. Take it slow and maybe take him somewhere and start with some outside. See how he does with a curb and then an open area. Sometimes closed in stairwells spook them. Good luck!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

He's most likely adjusting to his new home. Give it some time.

Usually it's the opposite, they can go up the stairs and are scared to go down. Try putting him at the bottom, you go to the top of the stairs, have a treat or toy and call him up.

My boy learned how to go up the stairs from wanting to get the hell inside lol I wouldn't take him in until he went to the bathroom and he wanted to go inside so bad. Next thing I knew, he was running up the stairs to get away

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

